# shopping for a new 9MM



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to get a new or used 9MM mostly for HD but would like to have a really pretty gun with options to change the grips and maybe some other things on it to make a really pretty gun as it will also
be my carry gun once and if Illinois passes the CC law.
I would like to stay in the 400.00 to $500.00 price range.I now have 
Sig 2340 .40 pro and the 22LR mosquito and a H&R 22LR special revolver.
I would like a piece that's very appealing to the eye (eye candy).
I have scanned all the shops in my area for something that needs a little TLC.Broken handle needs refinished etc. But no luck.
I will also be shooting this on my weekend shooting days as I want to become proficient with it.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks rseasy1 (aka Rob)


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to get the 
CZ P-01.....
it is a great gun that looks great and can be accesorized if new wood or aluminum or bone handles are what you desire. It can reall be made to look sweet. It is a bit more then 500 bucks however. Not many good guns in the 400 dollar range that can be "classed up". Ussually around 550 to 595 bucks new

My next 2 choices would be a
Stoegar Cougar 
which is a nice gun that is affordable and can have new handles ect bought for it. It shoots almost as good as the CZ and feels very good in my hand. It is a very good HD weapon that can be carried also. Ussually around 425 bucks new

Second would be an
EAA Witness compact Steel. 
Another gun that shoots very accurately can have new handles bought for it and is a good HD gun that can also be carried. I really like this gun and may get one myself soon. Ussually around 425 to 475 new.

Prices I have are from what I see locally and not MSRP or buds prices. good luck get a good gun and enjoy. My P-01 is a great weapon and I have 2 sets of handles for it and have added beeter sights to aid my aging eyes. You will hear alot of opinion try a few in your hand look for what you want to make it your own on the internet to see how easy it is to get the things you want. good Luck!!

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The most appealing 9mm is the Browning Hi-Power, in my opinion, but they are out of the price range you mention.

Fortunately, the BHP design has been emulated by other good manufacturers, like CZ, who do make a very fine all steel pistol for around $500. Tanfoglio, who sells in the US under the name of EAA, has cloned the CZ-75 and they sell for quite a bit less. I have fired one, and it looked good and shot accurately.


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*CZ models look great*

Thanks for the tips I really like the looks of some of the CZ stainless models a bit out of my price range
but not above buying one.I want to get away from the drab all black.
I look up some of the others you all listed here when I get more time.
Thanks again


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

If anybody reading this string is interested, it's worth checking out the Browning High-Power 75th Anniversary Custom Shop Engraved Model on their website... and click on the small thumbnail pics to see close-ups of the engraving... including JMB likeness... What a classy gun!... only $10,500 MSRP... Thing is, I guess a fine collector gun like that will only appreciate in value over time. 
Custom Shop Hi-Power 75th Anniversary, , Browning Firearms Product


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Why do you want to have a 'really pretty gun' destined for home protection/concealed carry? You do not want to have a flashy firearm for these purposes.


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Y a flashy gun*

I like unique and different I like taking old and making it look better and new like giving a ran down classic car a new life.Even if I will be the only one seeing it I like to look at what I like.
Just a personal thing I guess.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm with you rseasy... I like what I like and don't always need rationales that are exactly practical according to anyone else's standards... It's no secret that good gun match-ups include strong personal intuitive factors. It's clear that many on these forums enjoy puttering around and making little alterations and improvements and learning as we go along. I think most of us like good-looking unique guns. I'm often in the process of somehow turning a sow's ear into a silk purse. It's fun!


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money.


Seems like I've read this same post on a regular basis, and in this case I whole heartedly agree a Cougar fits the described desires perfectly.


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Custom Shop Hi-Power 75th Anniversary, , Browning Firearms Product*

Man now that is a fine looking gun at that price maybe I''ll buy two in case one gets a ding on it 
at 10.500.00 what a deal LOL it is one good looking gun but a bit to pricey for my budget.
Think I'll hold out for an old all steel gun with out a rail thats looking for new home and screaming out for some TLC. Turn the ugly duckling into a work of envy.Would perfer a 9 MM but not going to worry
about the caliber to much. (Kharuger) Thanks for the support You know ware I'm coming from!

I checked out the links from recoilguy and do like what I saw But would still be missing the factor of old to new.
C1- You're right also a flashy gun would be much more easy to spot being harder to conceal and being functional is more important than pretty but I think one could have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I gotta mention the Kahr PM9... a little pricey but nearly all of the feedback on the net is VERY positive. (I have a Kahr CW45 w/Crimson Trace and love it!) A slightly bigger alternative is the Kahr CW9 which comes into your stated price range... 'course it's not quite as fancy as the PM9... rseasy, I know you've specified all-metal so this type of Kahr probably doesn't work for you but they make all-metal too... T9, K9, MK9... anyhow... I've polished the sides of my CW45 to give it an interesting look. (Here's a pic for the fun of it...)


----------

